# retrospective planning permission



## Thrifty (4 Nov 2016)

I bought a house 12 years ago - it had been extended over 30 years before without planning permission, building regs and because of the length of time there was no problems with the purchase or getting the mortgage. I recently had it valued and was advised by the auctioneer that these extentions now require retrospective planning permission before they can be sold. Has anybody any knowledge of this or what the cost of getting this retrospective permission is - before I open a can of worms...


----------



## kceire (8 Nov 2016)

It requires a Retention Application.
Where you are based, who you use will determine price etc

Any engineer, Architect, Surveyor, Technician could prepare the plans and lodge.


----------



## nutty nut (30 Nov 2016)

A bit late to the party but if you were able buy the house 12 years ago and Id assume with the proper certs in place why would you not be able to sell it on in the future?

Also id thing the auctioneer is talking rubbish. If it didnt require pp 12 years ago then it doesnt now. In fact the limit on exempted development increased a number of years ago and certainly after the period in which the extension was built. In saying all that im assuming that the extension was originally exempt.

can you post a description of the type of original house, i.e. detached, terraced etc,  where the extension is built (rear or side) and the floor area of it.


----------



## Leo (30 Nov 2016)

nutty nut said:


> A bit late to the party but if you were able buy the house 12 years ago and Id assume with the proper certs in place why would you not be able to sell it on in the future?



I'd imagine part of the problem is that they don't have the certs, and getting an engineer to certify that it's compliant now will be tricky if not impossible. Mortgage providers are a lot more demanding than they were 12 years ago, so without the necessary paperwork, you may end up being restricted to cash buyers prepared to take a punt.


----------



## moneybox (30 Nov 2016)

Leo said:


> I'd imagine part of the problem is that they don't have the certs, and getting an engineer to certify that it's compliant now will be tricky if not impossible. .



Isn't it possible to get an Opinion on Compliance from an engineer which is accepted  by solicitors?


----------



## mf1 (1 Dec 2016)

"I bought a house 12 years ago" - 2004

"it had been extended over 30 years before" - 1974

"without planning permission", - was it /were they exempt?

"building regs" - only since 1990

"and because of the length of time there was no problems with the purchase or getting the mortgage." - this was at the height of the boom when banks would lend on anything! It is entirely possible that your solicitor "qualified" their Certificate of Title to say that the extensions were not exempt but that no enforcement notices had been served. 

"I recently had it valued and was advised by the auctioneer that these extensions now require retrospective planning permission before they can be sold. " - talk to an architect or an engineer filling in the gaps and see what they have to say. 

If you are not thinking of selling or re-mortgaging, you have time to  take considered advices and plan your next move. 

If the extensions are not exempt ( and I suspect they are not from what has been said) you should consider applying for retention permission - per   kceire's post - it cleans everything up nicely, if you get it.

Per moneybox

"Isn't it possible to get an Opinion on Compliance from an engineer which is accepted by solicitors?"

If its not an exempt development, an engineer can't certify that it is!

mf


----------



## Leo (1 Dec 2016)

mf1 said:


> If its not an exempt development, an engineer can't certify that it is!



Also, consider how they could certify aspects that are now covered up?


----------



## moneybox (1 Dec 2016)

Leo said:


> Also, consider how they could certify aspects that are now covered up?



They can't it will be visual inspection and like the Certificate of Compliance both are perfectly accepted by the law socuety

The OP didn't clarify whether it was exempted development or not. If it's not then he will have to apply for retrospective planning.


----------



## nutty nut (3 Dec 2016)

It would be nice if the OP ever decided to revisit this thread and provide some info for context such as:

1. Did they get certs when they bought the house and if not, why not?
2. If it is considered that certs are necessary now how and why did their solicitor allow the sale to go through 12 years ago?
3. Have they checked if the extension actually requires retention permission or is it exempt?
4. If unsure regarding no. 3 can they post up details of the extension and type of house - overall size of extension, built to side or rear, original house single or 2 storied and if it is detached or terraced/semi d?


----------

